# Cleverman



## REBerg (Jun 1, 2016)

Premieres tonight (Wednesday, June 1) on Sundance


----------



## REBerg (Jun 2, 2016)

Watched the series opener. Interesting, but I'm not sure about it. Being Australian might help.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm an Aussie. And it doesn't help. Far more weird, and provocative than you can imagine.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 7, 2016)

well this is in my 'to watch' folder so colour me curious


----------



## Droflet (Jun 7, 2016)

Gets spray gun, loads canister with curious.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 7, 2016)

Droflet said:


> I'm an Aussie. And it doesn't help. Far more weird, and provocative than you can imagine.


That eliminates two variables -- that I was not understanding the dialog due to the accents and that I don't have the cultural background to relate to the story.



Spoiler



Classifying  the Hairy People (not the most imaginative of names) as sub-human makes no sense, as their superior strength and healing abilities point to the opposite.


----------

